# Il club dei 27



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2011)

Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Brian Jones e Kurt Cobain..Da ieri anche Amy Winehouse.
Tutti a 27 anni. 
Sarà mica che Morgan con quell'intervista su Vasco ha portato sfiga?! 

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2011)

Ma stai scherzando?????


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?????


In che senso? 

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Buscopann


 
Niente...è che non lo sapevo.
Non guardo la tv e non leggo i giornali

Ma ora mi sono informata....è terribile!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Brian Jones e Kurt Cobain..Da ieri anche Amy Winehouse.
> Tutti a 27 anni.
> Sarà mica che Morgan con quell'intervista su Vasco ha portato sfiga?!
> 
> Buscopann


Quale intervista?


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Brian Jones e Kurt Cobain..Da ieri anche Amy Winehouse.
> Tutti a 27 anni.
> Sarà mica che Morgan con quell'intervista su Vasco ha portato sfiga?!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma quale sfiga e sfiga!

Non conosco bene gli altri, ma la Winehouse non conduceva certo una vita regolare! :condom:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quale sfiga e sfiga!
> 
> *Non conosco bene gli altri*, ma la Winehouse non conduceva certo una vita regolare! :condom:




Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Quale intervista?


Quella in cui diceva che tutti i più grandi artisti muoiono a 27 anni e artisticamente si potrebbe dire che anche Vasco è morto a 27 anni.

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


Nel senso che li ho sentiti nominare...ma non li ho vissuti durante la loro carriera! 
A parte Cobain, sono tutti deceduti molto prima che io nascessi. :condom:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nel senso che li ho sentiti nominare...ma non li ho vissuti durante la loro carriera!
> A parte Cobain, sono tutti deceduti molto prima che io nascessi. :condom:


Non sei giustificata per questo. Vai a ripassare! :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sei giustificata per questo. Vai a ripassare! :mexican:


E come?? 
non so nemmeno da dove iniziare!!!


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E come??
> non so nemmeno da dove iniziare!!!


Comincia a scaricarti la discografia... ops, a comprarla naturalmente! 

P.S.

Detesto i Doors comunque.


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Comincia a scaricarti la discografia... ops, a comprarla naturalmente!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Detesto i *Doors *comunque.


E chi sarebbero?


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero?


Oh la madonna santa! :unhappy:

Cara, ti mancano le nozioni base sulla musica. Studia!


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh la madonna santa! :unhappy:
> 
> Cara, ti mancano le nozioni base sulla musica. Studia!


:ar:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :ar:


... guarda che c'ha ragione Kid, studia 

:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... guarda che c'ha ragione Kid, studia
> 
> :carneval:


ci proverò...:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nel senso che li ho sentiti nominare...ma non li ho vissuti durante la loro carriera!
> A parte Cobain, sono tutti deceduti molto prima che io nascessi. :condom:


A parte Hendrix, nun te sei persa un cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte Hendrix, nun te sei persa un cazzo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oh e allora che vogliono questi che mi dicono di studiare?


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> ci proverò...:carneval:






Janis Joplin​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56tsL_HJwaM

Jimi Hendrix​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad2EPO_y0ps

Jim Morrison = The Doors​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI&feature=related

Brian Jones = Rolling Stones​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6qu0pdma1w

Kurt Cobain = Nirvana​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mVYbQHVJsY&feature=related




​


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh e allora che vogliono questi che mi dicono di studiare?


Niente...te voleno fa' perde solo del tempo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Janis Joplin​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56tsL_HJwaM
> 
> Jimi Hendrix​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad2EPO_y0ps
> 
> ...


Mari' a guardarli bene mo', me chiedo come cazzo hanno fatto ad arriva' a 27 anni....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' a guardarli bene mo', me chiedo come cazzo hanno fatto ad *arriva' a* *27 anni*....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




... dici che son troppi?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dici che son troppi?


Potevano evitare di incaponirsi nel vedere quanto duravano con tutta quella merda che pijavano...


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Potevano evitare di incaponirsi nel vedere quanto duravano con tutta quella merda che pijavano...


... quando i soldi sono troppi e non si hanno progetti/programmi/mete da insiguire  e' facile perdersi.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quando i soldi sono troppi e non si hanno progetti/programmi/mete da insiguire  e' facile perdersi.


Ma con quella merda schiattano anche i morti di fame...

comunque e' la seconda....

pensano di colmare i vuoti esistenziali con i surrogati...

tanti cari auguri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma con quella merda schiattano anche i morti di fame...
> 
> comunque e' la seconda....
> 
> ...


Lo so, pero' umanamente dispiace chi manda nella merda una vita di appena 27 anni, praticamente appena iniziata


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, pero' umanamente dispiace chi manda nella merda una vita di appena 27 anni, praticamente appena iniziata


A me no...

mica me chiamo Sterminator a capocchia...

semo assai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me no...
> 
> mica me chiamo Sterminator a capocchia...
> 
> ...



Questo e' vero! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Questi poi ... che ci fanno sulla terra 


http://video.corriere.it/spogliarello-festa-pd/403c5586-b6a5-11e0-b3db-8b396944e2a2


:mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questi poi ... che ci fanno sulla terra
> 
> 
> http://video.corriere.it/spogliarello-festa-pd/403c5586-b6a5-11e0-b3db-8b396944e2a2
> ...


Hanno cambiato il fornitore delle salamelle...

in mezzo al panino ce mettono quelle vive..

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hanno cambiato il fornitore delle salamelle...
> 
> in mezzo al panino ce mettono quelle vive..
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



... che schifo Stermi' ... dovrebbe aprire gli occhi per un istante "ENRICO" per vedere come e' caduto in basso il PC 


Diceva bene Montanelli, che non era di sinistra:
*Dovremmo piangere e rimpiangere Enrico Berlinguer: un  nemico come lui, su quella sponda, non lo troveremo più **(1984).*( Indro Montanelli  )


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che schifo Stermi' ... dovrebbe aprire gli occhi per un istante "ENRICO" per vedere come e' caduto in basso il PC
> 
> 
> Diceva bene Montanelli, che non era di sinistra:
> *Dovremmo piangere e rimpiangere Enrico Berlinguer: un  nemico come lui, su quella sponda, non lo troveremo più **(1984).*( Indro Montanelli  )


Tutto anche grazie a quella merda umana di D'Alema...

se futtess...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tutto anche grazie a *quella merda umana di D'Alema...*
> 
> se futtess...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... fosse il solo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... fosse il solo


Ma e' lui la merda piu' grossa che alimenta le altre merde...

sta sputtanando pure Bersani con i suoi dalemiani di merda coinvolti...

Berlusco', mo' che scapperai ad Antigua, me raccomanno nun to' scorda' qua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

*Comunque*

Busco scusaci  abbiamo svaccato il tuo 3d :unhappy:



:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Busco scusaci  abbiamo svaccato il tuo 3d :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> :carneval:


 
maddai?  :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai?  :carneval:


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :mrgreen:​


Dove trovo il Jolly "togli 200 punti di reputazione a un utente di tua scelta?"

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dove trovo il Jolly "togli 200 punti di reputazione a un utente di tua scelta?"
> 
> Buscopann



:triste:​


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Fate proprio schifo, svaccatrici di treddi...

mo' Buscopan se pijera' er Maalox???...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

Questo non lo sapevo. A 27 anni sono morti anche Sid Vicious, Chet Baker, Dee Dee Ramone (io adoravo i Ramones) e gli attori John Belushi, River Phoenix e Heat Ledger.
Se è vero che drogarsi fa male..a 27 anni è ancora più pericoloso!

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo non lo sapevo. A 27 anni sono morti anche Sid Vicious, Chet Baker, Dee Dee Ramone (io adoravo i Ramones) e gli attori John Belushi, River Phoenix e Heat Ledger.
> Se è vero che drogarsi fa male..a 27 anni è ancora più pericoloso!
> 
> Buscopann



E' pericoloso sempre.​


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo non lo sapevo. A 27 anni sono morti anche Sid Vicious, Chet Baker, Dee Dee Ramone (io adoravo i Ramones) e gli attori John Belushi, River Phoenix e Heat Ledger.
> Se è vero che drogarsi fa male..a 27 anni è ancora più pericoloso!
> 
> Buscopann


 non credo proprio che john belushi avesse solo 27 anni


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio che john belushi avesse solo 27 anni


Infatti ne aveva 33:
*John Adam Belushi* (Chicago, 24 gennaio 1949 – Los Angeles, 5 marzo 1982)


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo non lo sapevo. A 27 anni sono morti anche Sid Vicious, Chet Baker, Dee Dee Ramone (io adoravo i Ramones) e gli attori John Belushi, River Phoenix e Heat Ledger.
> Se è vero che drogarsi fa male..a 27 anni è ancora più pericoloso!
> 
> Buscopann


Di quelli manco 1 e' morto a 27 anni...

ammazza che 27 ad elastico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Infatti ne aveva 33:
> *John Adam Belushi* (Chicago, 24 gennaio 1949 – Los Angeles, 5 marzo 1982)


bè
su questa base
anche Gesù faceva parte del club


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè
> su questa base
> anche Gesù faceva parte del club


Da lì il famoso Jesus Christ Superstar.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Da lì il famoso Jesus Christ Superstar.


 
:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Di quelli manco 1 e' morto a 27 anni...
> 
> ammazza che 27 ad elastico...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



E' vero. Mi sono fidato del necrologio del sito del Corriere. Erano solo i primi 5 di inizio thread che avevano 27 anni.

John Belushi   33 anni
Sid Vicious      22 anni
Dee Dee Ramone   39 anni
Chet Baker     59 anni (alla faccia dei 27!!)
Heat Ledger   29 anni

Ma come cazzo contano gli anni i giornalisti del Corriere?!

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' vero. Mi sono fidato del necrologio del sito del Corriere. Erano solo i primi 5 di inizio thread che avevano 27 anni.
> 
> John Belushi   33 anni
> Sid Vicious      22 anni
> ...


Magari so' quelli novi arrivati da Libero o dal Giornale....

se devono ancora ambienta'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Magari so' quelli novi arrivati da *Libero* o dal *Giornale*....
> 
> se devono ancora ambienta'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Mi/vi chiedo: Quando lo "psiconano" paghera' i 560 milini di euro a De Benedetti  Quando???


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi/vi chiedo: Quando lo "psiconano" paghera' i 560 milini di euro a De Benedetti  Quando???
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Se non ricordo male giovedi'....

io e parecchi miei amici abbiamo anche disdettato Merdaset Premium...

lo vojo vede' fallito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male giovedi'....
> 
> io e parecchi miei amici abbiamo anche disdettato Merdaset Premium...
> 
> ...



Anch'io! :infelice:


:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


Hai letto della Moratti? http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2700

Altra merda :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anch'io! :infelice:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:
> ...


Taci va', che noi milanesi paghiamo anche l'illuminazione, le strade, i campi sportivi ed altre amenita', pure a quei rottincool di Antigua...

sempre pe' fa' fa' li' gli affari ar nano...

altro rottoin....

DRINN!!!

scusa devo risponne...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Taci va', che noi milanesi paghiamo anche l'illuminazione, le strade, i campi sportivi ed altre amenita', pure a quei rottincool di Antigua...
> 
> sempre pe' fa' fa' li' gli affari ar nano...
> 
> ...




Forse e' lei:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec4LfrQQdmE


:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Taci va', che noi milanesi paghiamo anche l'illuminazione, le strade, i campi sportivi ed altre amenita', pure a quei rottincool di *Antigua*...
> 
> sempre pe' fa' fa' li' gli affari ar nano...
> 
> ...


Bella l'inchiesta di Repotr​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ZLhR_Lmlo



E la Moratti fa la sfizzera (come al solito) ... non capisce mai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u6YPYXTG10​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2011)

27 anni è una bella età per morire.


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2011)

*La voglio ricordare così*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwGa5HnEMZ4&feature=related


"Ho solo bisogno di un amico...".

Consiglio la lettura degli articoli di Videtti e della Aspesi su Repubblica. 

Ciao Amy, ci mancherai.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> 27 anni è una bella età per morire.


Infatti a 27 anni....ehm...mi sono sposato:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2011)

Intendevo dire che a 27 anni si sa come andrà a finire e c'è chi non desidera andare tanto lontano.

A 27 anni si hanno perso i sogni da bambini e non si intravede niente di buono per il resto della vita.

C'è chi rinuncia di propria volontà e semplicemente lascia il mondo, per evolversi altrove. A 27 anni si ha la forza e lo spirito di farlo. Più che si invecchia, più viene a mancare questa forza. Tutti i giorni ci si ripete, con sempre maggiore insistenza: facciamo anche questo!

Per arrivare dove? Allo stesso momento in cui il 27enne decide di lasciare dietro a se tutto per trovare ancora una volta se stesso!


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male giovedi'....
> 
> io e parecchi miei amici abbiamo anche disdettato Merdaset Premium...
> 
> ...



*Per il momento:*​

*
Lodo Mondadori, Cir: Ricevuto pagamento da Fininvest      *

Cir ha ricevuto oggi da Fininvest il pagamento di “circa 564,2 milioni  di euro” per il lodo Mondadori. Lo comunica il gruppo in una nota. Sul  preannunciato ricorso in Cassazione, i legali di Cir “sono pienamente  fiduciosi” di trovare “ulteriore riconoscimento” delle “buone ragioni  della societa’”.

Cir ricorda che il pagamento dell’importo è stato stabilito dalla  sentenza della corte d’appello di Milano depositata lo scorso 9 luglio  “quale risarcimento del danno causato a Cir dalla corruzione giudiziaria  a suo tempo posta in essere nella vicenda del lodo Mondadori”. La cifra  comprende “spese legali e interessi dal 3 ottobre 2009″.”Cir e i propri  legali, Vincenzo Roppo ed Elisabetta Rubini – si legge nella nota –  preso atto dell’intenzione di Fininvest di presentare ricorso in  Cassazione, sono pienamente fiduciosi che le buone ragioni della  societa’, gia’ riconosciute da una sentenza penale passata in giudicato e  da due gradi di giudizio civile, troveranno in tale sede ulteriore e  definitivo riconoscimento”.


26 luglio 2011
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...i-cir-ricevuto-pagamento-da-fininvest/147870/



:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Per il momento:*​
> 
> *
> Lodo Mondadori, Cir: Ricevuto pagamento da Fininvest      *
> ...


Benissimo....:rotfl:

mo' all'Agenzia delle Entrate deve altri 450 mijoni e spiccioli d'Iva evasa per quella storia....:rotfl:

ed i dividendi per i soci inculati, a puttane...(e dove se no?)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

intanto Merdaset oggi perde un altro 2.5%

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Benissimo....:rotfl:
> 
> *mo' all'Agenzia delle Entrate deve altri 450 mijoni e spiccioli d'Iva evasa per quella storia....*:rotfl:
> 
> ...



Pure? 


:rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pure?
> 
> 
> :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:


OH IEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!

TRIPLA LIBIDINE!!!!!!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero?


Non ci posso credere!

Eliade ti prego dimmi che stavi scherzando!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2011)

River Phoenix aveva 23 anni


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> OH IEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> *TRIPLA LIBIDINE!!!!!!!*
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:menomale che Silvio c'e' :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:menomale che Silvio c'e' :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!

a iss e a tutta la razza...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti a 27 anni....ehm...mi sono sposato:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Anch'io la prima volta ne avevo 27


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> a iss e a tutta la razza...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Si, vabbuo'  ... ma se non ci fosse stato lui  chi ci avrebbe fatto ridere tanto 


:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, vabbuo'  ... ma se non ci fosse stato lui  chi ci avrebbe fatto ridere tanto
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:


Vabbe' mo' pensiamo a godercelo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' mo' pensiamo a godercelo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Leggi qua :mrgreen::


         Marina Berlusconi contro Travaglio
“Verso di me troppi attacchi del Fatto”      
                    La presidente della Mondadori annuncia una serie di querele nei  confronti del giornalista. E lo fa con un'intervista al settimanale Oggi  in edicola domani. "Non è possibile che si insultino e diffamino  impunemente persone e aziende”





Niente da fare. Troppi gli attacchi de _Il Fatto Quotidiano_. Troppi e, a dire dell’interessate, svirgolati e violenti. E l’interessata è *Marina Berlusconi* che dalle colonne del settimanale_ Oggi _- in edicola domani – annuncia una battaglia legale contro *Marco Travaglio*. Perché “ben venga la critica: puoi anche non condividerla, ma spesso è un buono spunto per riflettere”. Ma “nel caso del _Fatto Quotidiano_,  però, il termine critiche non mi pare il più appropriato. Tanto è vero  che gli avvocati stanno preparando la mia prima azione giudiziaria nei  confronti di Marco Travaglio”.

Il presidente di Mondadori quindi chiarisce. “Sarà solo l’inizio perché  temo che altre ne dovranno seguire: non è possibile che si insultino e  diffamino impunemente persone e aziende”. Quindi prosegue: “Non mi  considero una persona aggressiva”, ma “di fronte a certi attacchi, a  certe ingiustizie clamorose, la difesa non mi pare sia stata aggressiva,  ma determinata e decisa. Non poteva essere altrimenti, e continuerò  così. Il problema non è l’aggressività di una reazione, ma è  l’aggressione – conclude Marina Berlusconi – a cui siamo continuamente  sottoposti”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...avaglio-troppi-gli-attacchi-del-fatto/147916/


:rotfl::mrgreen:
​


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ci posso credere!
> 
> Eliade ti prego dimmi che stavi scherzando!


Non scherzavo quintina.

Questi gruppo a quanto ho capito si è sciolto agli inizi degli anni 70....io sono nata nel 1982..


----------



## oceansize (27 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non scherzavo quintina.
> 
> Questi gruppo a quanto ho capito si è sciolto agli inizi degli anni 70....io sono nata nel 1982..


e ho capito, ma allora di tutto quello che è stato scritto, suonato, dipinto prima della tua nascita non dovresti conoscere nulla :carneval:
uno può anche non amarli, però gente come the doors, led zeppelin, jimi hendrix ecc... non si può non conoscerli. li avrai poi sentiti centinaia di volte alle feste, alla radio o in tv. nell'81 è morto bob marley, lo avrai sentito nominare no? 

cmq è strano pensare che tutti questi ragazzi sono morti così giovani ma hanno lasciato un'eredità che altri non metterebbero insieme in un'intera vita centenaria, almeno per i miei gusti musicali.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> e ho capito, ma allora di tutto quello che è stato scritto, suonato, dipinto prima della tua nascita non dovresti conoscere nulla :carneval:
> uno può anche non amarli, però gente come the doors, led zeppelin, jimi hendrix ecc... non si può non conoscerli. li avrai poi sentiti centinaia di volte alle feste, alla radio o in tv. nell'81 è morto bob marley, lo avrai sentito nominare no?
> 
> cmq è strano pensare che tutti questi ragazzi sono morti così giovani ma hanno lasciato un'eredità che altri non metterebbero insieme in un'intera vita centenaria, almeno per i miei gusti musicali.


Lo so...
Io sono sempre rimasto molto imbarazzato...per...
L'ignoranza che regna sovrana su tutta la musica classica...
Tutti conoscono che so le 4 stagioni di Vivaldi...ma pochi so...na roba come questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3RKqvknVYc

Ma se guardo nel mio mondo...ehm...Mozart aveva 36 anni, e se vosse vissuto altri 30 anni, avrebbe veramente modificato tutta la musica europea, Mozart è morto quando iniziava veramente a fare sul serio, e smetterla di cazzeggiare...Schubert 32 anni di sifilide...
Ma per me l'autentico caso geniale, resta quello di Julius Reubke, morto a 24 anni, per come la vedo io, questo oscuro e sconosciuto compositore, aveva palle micidiali...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNMWu2_T94g&feature=related

Sono convinto che della musica di Giovanni Allevi non rimarrà traccia...
Scommettiamo che Eliade non sa chi è Chopin, e i suoi notturni? Ma conosce Allevi? Qualcuno si ricorda di Clidermann?

Ora: a mio avviso, per lasciare una traccia nella storia della musica, c'entra un cazzo, avere o meno anni, ma c'entra essere riusciti a creare qualcosa di originale e unico.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

*Ad esempio 26 anni...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFnFvDx8zZM&feature=related

Ancora oggi gli studiosi beccano dei falsi d'autore...
Pare che questo giovane fosse così originale che firmando una musica Pergolesi, si era sicuri di piazzarla...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni_Battista_Pergolesi


----------



## Buscopann (27 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non scherzavo quintina.
> 
> Questi gruppo a quanto ho capito si è sciolto agli inizi degli anni 70....io sono nata nel 1982..


Beh..Mozart è morto ben prima...penso che l'avrai sentito nominare no? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Kid (27 Luglio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> e ho capito, ma allora di tutto quello che è stato scritto, suonato, dipinto prima della tua nascita non dovresti conoscere nulla :carneval:
> uno può anche non amarli, però gente come the doors, led zeppelin, jimi hendrix ecc... non si può non conoscerli. li avrai poi sentiti centinaia di volte alle feste, alla radio o in tv. nell'81 è morto bob marley, lo avrai sentito nominare no?
> 
> cmq è strano pensare che tutti questi ragazzi sono morti così giovani ma hanno lasciato un'eredità che altri non metterebbero insieme in un'intera vita centenaria, almeno per i miei gusti musicali.


Quoto.


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto.



Anch'io :up: impossibile astenersi :mrgreen: :up:


----------



## Kid (27 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anch'io :up: impossibile astenersi :mrgreen: :up:



Insomma non mi sentirei giustificato nel non conoscere i Beatles solo perchè si sono sciolti prima che io nascessi!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anch'io :up: impossibile astenersi :mrgreen: :up:


Vabbe' ma negli anni 90 er topp in radio era di gei taime di quei deficienti di Albertino, Molella, Fargetta e Prezioso...

pensa er resto delle redio co' Leone Di Lernia a 105...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma negli anni 90 er topp in radio era di gei taime di quei deficienti di Albertino, Molella, Fargetta e Prezioso...
> 
> pensa er resto delle redio co' Leone Di Lernia a 105...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Effettivamente i "giovini d'oggi" hanno una cultura musicale irrisoria, ma non è colpa loro.


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma negli anni 90 er topp in radio era di gei taime di quei deficienti di *Albertino, Molella, Fargetta e Prezioso...
> *
> pensa er resto delle redio co' Leone Di Lernia a 105...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Vedo/noto che hai strudiato :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente i "giovini d'oggi" hanno una cultura musicale irrisoria, ma non è colpa loro.



Nelle scuole italiane non esiste l'Educazione Musicale, (come invece nel resto del mondo) ... per studiare la musica bisogna andare al conservatorio


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedo/noto che hai strudiato :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


A quei tempi producevo apparecchiature per radio e discoteche....

maronnn...fa fa fa fa fa fargetta...

la bambina nel tombino....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A quei tempi producevo apparecchiature per radio e discoteche....
> 
> maronnn...fa fa fa fa fa fargetta...
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nelle scuole italiane non esiste l'Educazione Musicale, (come invece nel resto del mondo) ... per studiare la musica bisogna andare al conservatorio


Come non esiste. Io suonavo la Diamonica Buontempi. Mi ha fermato la tendinite al mignolo della mano destra..altrimenti rischiavo pure io di morire a 27 anni con tutto il mio talento :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (27 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come non esiste. Io suonavo la Diamonica Buontempi. Mi ha fermato la tendinite al mignolo della mano destra..altrimenti rischiavo pure io di morire a 27 anni con tutto il mio talento :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



Busco :cooldue:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come non esiste. Io suonavo la Diamonica Buontempi. Mi ha fermato la tendinite al mignolo della mano destra..altrimenti rischiavo pure io di morire a 27 anni con tutto il mio talento :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Busco.
Io italiano sono andato a Colonia per il mio primo corso di perfezionamento.
Avevo i titoli e i voti più alti di tutti i tedeschi.
Iniziano il corso e mi accorgo che danno per scontato una conoscenza della musica di Bach, che io me la sogno. E dicono...ahahahahahaah....guarda qua con che serietà studiano l'organo gli italiani.
Là io vidi con i miei occhi, che ogni scuola, ha il suo coro e piccola orchestra.
Da noi l'educazione musicale è fatta alle medie, da professori che in genere, non sono laureati in educazione musicale, ma sono strumentisti diplomati al conservatorio, che hanno ripiegato nell'insegnamento alle scuole medie.
Poi alle scuole superiori non si studia più niente.

Ma in Germania è dato per scontato che tutti sanno praticare uno strumento musicale a livello amatoriale, e che tutti abbiano una certa competenza musicale, che significa: prendersi uno spartito, studiarselo e suonarlo. 

In Germania mi è capitato di suonare Bach e vedere il pubblico seguire la partitura mentre ascoltava...ci sono le Pocket Score...partiture in piccolo tascabili...

Noi abbiamo solo una cultura da canzonettari...
Se vai a vedere l'unica grande opera culturale musicale italiana fu l'opera nell'800. La musica d'opera arrivò perfino a condizionare la musica sacra e gli organi da chiesa...
Senti qua...ma questa musica la capivano tutti...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIUujq610LI

L'organo era l'orchestra dei poveri che non potevano andare a teatro...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Busco.
> Io italiano sono andato a Colonia per il mio primo corso di perfezionamento.
> Avevo i titoli e i voti più alti di tutti i tedeschi.
> Iniziano il corso e mi accorgo che danno per scontato una conoscenza della musica di Bach, che io me la sogno. E dicono...ahahahahahaah....guarda qua con che serietà studiano l'organo gli italiani.
> ...


Conte..ma non puoi rispondermi seriamente a una battuta da borgata! :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Luglio 2011)

ma okay Fargetta ecc. ecc.........


ma non capisco come si faccia a non conoscere i Doors...

PS Comunque io avevo un anno quando è morto Jim Morrison... ma l'ho amato tanto tanto!!


----------



## Kid (27 Luglio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma okay Fargetta ecc. ecc.........
> 
> 
> ma non capisco come si faccia a non conoscere i Doors...
> ...



Effettivamente Jim Morrison credo sia una delle icone del rock più famose al mondo...  vabbè dai, può rifarsi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Luglio 2011)

My favourite:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOKAQSGCm8Q


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Conte..ma non puoi rispondermi seriamente a una battuta da borgata! :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Io cercavo di fare un po' di cultura musicale alternativa...tentando di incuriosire...grazie per avermi dato retta!
Il mio problema...è
Nausicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? Dove sei...

Detto ciò...
Lei ti direbbe...
Il Conte non sa distinguere una seria asserzione da una battuta di borgata!

Ma poi ci arrivo eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Busco.
> Io italiano sono andato a Colonia per il mio primo corso di perfezionamento.
> Avevo i titoli e i voti più alti di tutti i tedeschi.
> Iniziano il corso e mi accorgo che danno per scontato una conoscenza della musica di Bach, che io me la sogno. E dicono...ahahahahahaah....guarda qua con che serietà studiano l'organo gli italiani.
> ...


... così hanno scoperto tutti gli sbagli che hai fatto :rotfl:

Ecco perché faccio musica. Oppure la interpreto. Non la suono mai dal foglio. E per le mie cose non esiste scrittura. Nascono e moiono con me. Salvo qualche registrazione rarissima che potrebbe aver sopravvissuto gli eventi della mia sconvolgente natura :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... così hanno scoperto tutti gli sbagli che hai fatto :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco perché faccio musica. Oppure la interpreto. Non la suono mai dal foglio. E per le mie cose non esiste scrittura. Nascono e moiono con me. Salvo qualche registrazione rarissima che potrebbe aver sopravvissuto gli eventi della mia sconvolgente natura :mrgreen:


Vero...
Ne sono consapevole!
Sai una cosa?
Per esempio noi abbiamo un'immagine falsata di J.S.Bach...
Dicono che fosse un grandissimo improvvisatore...
Esistono testimonianze incredibili su Bach improvvisatore...ma purtroppo nulla di tutto ciò è più udibile.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io cercavo di fare un po' di cultura musicale alternativa...tentando di incuriosire...grazie per avermi dato retta!
> Il mio problema...è
> *Nausicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? Dove sei...
> *
> ...


E' sulla sponda di qualche arenile ad attendere il suo Ulisse. Poi arriva anche lei :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

però ,pensandoci ....per alcuni morire giovani avrebbe avuto il vantaggio di evitare di diventare patetici.
vedi ozzy osbourne ...e speriamo non tocchi anche a vasco
sicuramente non è così per  il boss e sting


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ,pensandoci ....per alcuni morire giovani avrebbe avuto il vantaggio di evitare di diventare patetici.
> vedi ozzy osbourne ...e speriamo non tocchi anche a vasco
> sicuramente non è così per  il boss e sting


Vasco sta già scadendo nel patetico... con quelle esternazioni al 90% gratuite e strumentali su Facebook...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Agosto 2011)

Mi sa che c'hai ragione aristogatta. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ,pensandoci ....per alcuni morire giovani avrebbe avuto il vantaggio di evitare di diventare patetici.
> vedi ozzy osbourne ...e speriamo non tocchi anche a vasco
> *sicuramente non è così per  il boss *e sting


Lunga vita al Boss!


----------

